
Tesla Reliability Doesn’t Match Its High Performance - orrsella
http://www.consumerreports.org/cars/tesla-reliability-doesnt-match-its-high-performance
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10420929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10420929).

